# Just curious, how many of you own/have owned a sane Arabian?



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

I have heard from lots of people that Arabs can be hot. The one horse I have ever owned was part Arab, and he was so spooky and high strung it really rattled my confidence. But I have also heard that some people have owned very level-headed Arabians.

I'm mostly asking because this horse for sale I'm looking at is an Arab/TB mare. Her owners ranked her a 2 out of 10 for temperament and said she is calm and steady, so I'm hoping it wouldn't be a repeat of my last horse if I bought her.


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

I learned to ride on an Arab pony. He was far from flighty and was one of the best ponies I've ridden to date.


The best you can do is try this horse, if it's too hot for you than don't buy it.


----------



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

Carleen said:


> I learned to ride on an Arab pony. He was far from flighty and was one of the best ponies I've ridden to date.
> 
> 
> The best you can do is try this horse, if it's too hot for you than don't buy it.


That's what I was thinking, but my last horse actually seemed pretty quiet when I tried him out. I didn't figure out that he was hot until about a month after I bought him. His spooky side probably came out because I wasn't a very confident rider. =/


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

Oooh! Me! I have had the most beautiful, sane, lovely Arabian. His name was Ira and that horse was the steadiest horse I've ever had. They really aren't as bad as people say they are.  You just have to learn their language. They need a gentle and understanding human, not someone to just force them around. It's the halter bred Arab's that are hot (though not limited to). I would say you are safe going to look at the TB/Arab. But however, keep in mind that TB's can be hot headed as well. If the horse is bred well, she will be a great and wonderful horse. If not... She may be double silly.  But I would NEVER write off a horse just because it has Arab in it. Some of the best horses I know are pure Arab. Each horse is unique, if this horse turns out bad, I would not write off the breed. Just look again.  Who knows... maybe you will find one that is just perfect for you. 
I love Arabian's and I could go on all day about them. If you have any questions, let me know, I'd be happy to answer.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I've never owned one myself but a good friend of mine breeds/raises Arabs and all of hers are very nice, level headed horses. I started one of her 3 year olds for her last summer and, though he was a bit spooky (as any green horse will be), he had a wonderful mind and was incredibly willing and smart. By the end of his 30 days, he had gotten over much of his spooking and was well on his way to becoming a very nice endurance horse.


----------



## maura (Nov 21, 2009)

I've owned/ridden/known several. 

A fabulous Anglo-Arab field hunter, two amazing trail/endurance horses, two Arab ponies, one a dressage schoolie and one a hunter schoolie, and another Anglo Arab hunter schoolie....

I will confess when I called the ad about one of the ponies, and the seller admitted he was half Arab, I said doubtfully "How Arab-y is he?" Sure glad I went to see him anyway, because he was pretty wonderful.

The stereotype about Arabs, like most stereotypes, is based on a generalization. A lot of Arabs are hot, erratic and have highly developed flight instincts. However, the ones that aren't have all the intelligence and stamina the breed is known for without the hotness.

I'd suggest evaluating a horse for temperment as an individual, rather than making a generaliziation based on breed and stereotype. 

In short, it's the *horse*, not the *breed of horse* that counts.

ETA: Oh, and to quote a dear friend of mine regarding halter bred Arabians: "Treat them like poodles, and they'll act like poodles. Treat them like horses and they'll act like horses."


----------



## EventingDeva (May 21, 2011)

LikeIke17 said:


> It's the halter bred Arab's that are hot.
> 
> 
> > Oooo we have a old liberty mare! They would get her really riled up by whipping her alot before her classes, so she would have that 'wild arabian' look to her. They always did it with gloves on and to this day she freaks out if you wear gloves, but other than that she's pretty calm. And she's gone on to have some very sane and talented babies. Though one's quite a bit hyper
> ...


----------



## SunnyK01 (Mar 15, 2010)

My mare is 7/8 Arab and is a complete doll  My parents bought her for me as an untrained 4 year old, and I was a newish 14 year old rider at the time if that tells you anything about her personality! She is 17 now and still wonderful. She definitely qualifies as sane and is a very enjoyable mount. She had a pretty succesful show career and is awesome on trails, etc. She's not spooky at all, but is inquisitive and interested in what's going on around her.

I've found that many Arabs are very intelligent and pick up on their riders moods very easily; if you're feeling nervous, they will likely pick up on it and get nervous also. If I go out to the barn after a really bad day at work and am stressed and frazzled we almost never have a good ride!


----------



## gaelgirl (Mar 3, 2011)

I never owned one, but when I started getting serious about riding, one of my usual horses was a little arab. He could be stubborn at times, but he was not at all spooky or flighty.


----------



## LikeIke17 (Mar 18, 2011)

EventingDeva said:


> LikeIke17 said:
> 
> 
> > It's the halter bred Arab's that are hot.
> ...


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

My uncle and aunt breed and train Arabians and half-Arabians. I've ridden all of their current horses and am always surprised at how calm and willing they are.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

I've owned 4 Arabians in the past, have 3 at the moment... they were all pretty high strung, 

we have a 18 year old or so ex endurance pure Crabbet Arabian she is scared of people, but getting better, but never spooks at anything while riding or getting led. She wasn't treated very well in her younger days. shes also very forward moving (endurance).

A 6 year old Crabbet Arab x (we think stock horse, but not sure), she is really responsive but flighty and spooky.

And another Arab x what we think stock horse too, but his 18, very scared of people, he is my cousins. his very forward moving but not spooky. 

Then we had a 4 year old Arab, and believe it or not, she was the quietest. but still pretty high strung, she was Pure Egyptian Arabian.

Every Arab I've ever seen or met, are high strung. and about 97% of them are spooky and very 'looky' 

But i've met some Anglo Arabs (Arab x TB) and they were dopey like a old TB, and others just like a pretty looking TB!


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

I had an Arabian mare who was trained at our place. She was willing, but intense. Safe for my daughter to ride, but if she was having a bad day, it was best to wait 24 hours and try again. She only had bad days about 1 out of 20, and it was always obvious before you got on her back.

I have an Arabian mare (Crabbet lines) bred for endurance. She's too intense for me, and it is a wonder I haven't been hurt worse riding her. We are doing all her ground work over again, but her fears are pretty deep rooted. I'll probably own her until she dies, but I don't know if I will ever feel confident with her on trails. When she starts to spin up, it is very hard to calm her down.

I have an Appy who is 3/4 Arabian. He is more intense than most of the Quarter Horses I've met, but a gentle and willing soul. He likes to look sometimes, but will calm down fast if you let him watch for 20 seconds.

All of them respond to their rider. If you give clear & consistent cues, they are a lot less 'hot' than if you aren't certain what you are doing. None of them do well with an indecisive or inconsistent rider.


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

This is funny, just a earlier today I answered a thread. A lady is trying to pick BETWEEN a TB and an Arab. I gave her my experience with Arabs -

"My Arab mare Dandy (avatar) is 24 years old!!! *the picture was taken 2 years ago, but there is no difference. Her feet are AMAZING, hardly ever need trimming. Just in the winter here and there. In the summer, they pretty much stay worn down nicely. Super tough, never ouchy. She's strong, is a reasonably easy keeper (no supplements or anything, just hay and grazing). Perfect size for getting on and off. I'd put anyone on her. She's super smart and loving. When people come over and I'm like "She's 24" people are like :shock: What?!?!?! No way!!!! She has LOTS of _controllable _spunk. I've put very young, never sat on a horse in their life, kids on her and gone for a trail ride and she just babysits them.

Above is just my experience with my Arab. I've known 4 other Arabs (besides Dandy) and worked closely with 3 Arabs. One mare (Keesha), I'm sorry, was quite the airhead!!! Really frustrating to work with. The gelding (Serene) was SUPER calm, like he didn't care about much really. <--could put anyone on him. The 3rd mare (Atlanta Blu) was pretty cool, not as stable minded as Dandy. She had a more quiet personality and was very sensitive to cues. People had to know what they were doing on her, green riders would just confuse and upset her."

Note---The said above crazy airhead Arab mare was bought under the pretense of ANYONE can ride. Perfect trail horse. Kids horse. She was exactly the opposite of ALL those things! In my opinion she was green and not stable minded enough for a beginner rider. She needed at least a confident intermediate rider. She needed A LOT of work. 

I'd defiantly ask for a trial period first. Make sure the horse will fit in your environment and that it is what you are looking for! If there is something you are uncomfortable with -keep looking! There are TONS of good horses on the market out there right now. Have patience and find that perfect match!

They come in all personalities. I've met from one extreme to the other in just the few I've worked with. Like the people said above, it really depends on the individual horse. Again, as another person said above, both TB's and Arabs are stereotyped has hot.

Good luck! Let us know what you decide!! If this happens to be a stable minded horse, that sounds like a pretty good mix!!! :grin:


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

Dont evaluate any horse by breed. That would be the same as saying 'Im a brunette, Im smarter than the blonde.' 

BUT

I have owned several arabs and worked on a breeding farm.
They are smart. If you bore them, they will find something to do. Good or bad, you choose.

They are sensitive, if you are fearful they usually take advantage of it or become nervous themselves. If you are bold, they will be too.

They bond very strongly, if you dont spend time with them ( other than riding) they can get resentfull. 

If they have bonded with you, they will do anything. I mean anything. 


Good horse come in all sizes, colors, breeds, ages. Take a look, send a few minutes alone with the horse, see its personality. If you like what you see, do a trial.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

but... it's best not to get a pure arab, for your first horse... cause you don't know what your doing, and then a arab will take you for granted, and make you scared, then it'll be scared.


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

^^^Huh? I wouldnt judge like that at all. My mare is 4, 60 days under saddle by a newbie. Anyone can ride her. So saying that a PB is a bad idea is dumb. Its a temperment thing.

Sorry, but a old plug isnt always the best route.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

Never said a old horse is... i was saying that too many people get arabs for a first horse, they don't know how to ride, making the horse nervous... and yeah, then it all goes down hill...


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

That happens no matter what the breed. I guess we should be telling her to get a trainer and have them help her evaluate each horse she is interested in.
Thats the best plan of action for a newer person.


----------



## gigem88 (May 10, 2011)

I hate when people say "spooky". Arabs do run hot and they are the ADHD kids of the horse world! If they get bored, they will find something to liven up the situation. But, as a breed (and I've been around a lot of different breeds and disciplines) Arabs are very intelligent and will test you constantly. You have to ride them the whole time you're on their back, you can't be a passenger. If I could have a horse of every breed, I'd be in horse heaven!!


----------



## goneriding (Jun 6, 2011)

Arabs are not insane. I think owners and handlers back in the eighties gave them a bad reputation which is still lingering now. They are smart, willing, very curious, and they can be energetic. Judge the horse not the breed. If they are raised and trained properly as one should do with ANY breed of horse, odds are you'll have a great riding partner.


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

My quarter horses are hotter than either Arab I owned.


----------



## heartprints62 (Feb 27, 2010)

Arabs can be as wonderful of a horse as any other! I agree with everyone's posts about finding out how this horse is bred. The bloodlines will make a HUGE difference. I had a APHA/Arab cross and in the arena she was CrAZy, but the was one of the BEST trail horses I have ever been on. She would stomp the entire time she was in a trailer, but would walk over/under wooden bridges and metal grate bridges out on the farm and never check up. She just didn't like feeling "trapped" and she put her brain to work on a trail. I bought her with foal at side and even away from her baby on a trail she was sane and a joy to ride. She had a LOT of go to her and so I started her working cows, she was a natural and loved it. She now she belongs to a friend of mine that team ropes and she is doing wonderfully! I still have the baby and he has his baby moments of spooking or acting silly, but he is a sponge in training, so much fun to work with. He is a yearling and I can already saddle him (with a childs synthetic saddle) and let my 3 year old pony on him. He is VERY smart and calm... and 1/4 Arab! =)


----------



## Speed Racer (Oct 21, 2009)

I have. Best horse that ever lived. Calm, kind, sane, and was smart as a whip.

The Arab I have now though, oy! He's a nice enough little guy, but spooks first and asks questions later! Laugh! He's gotten much better over the years, but I don't think he's ever going to be as quiet and laid back as my first guy.


----------



## bsms (Dec 31, 2010)

Speed Racer said:


> ...The Arab I have now though, oy! He's a nice enough little guy, but spooks first and asks questions later! Laugh! He's gotten much better over the years...


A couple of years ago - when I first realized Mia was hotter than I had any business dealing with - I met a lady who mentioned she had a 23 year old Arabian mare.

"So when do they settle down?", I asked.

"Give me your phone number, and I'll call when I find out!", she replied.

She still hasn't called...


----------



## alltimelowx (Apr 24, 2010)

I ride an Arab at my riding school and the only time that I've ever experienced him being slightly more difficult to control is when he's jumping! He just seems to not think things through and gets a bit excited and silly. Although, in saying that, he only needs a reminder to slow down and then he's perfectly fine


----------



## Eliz (Jun 16, 2010)

My arab has many personalities. 

At home he can be flighty and jumpy, but never "hot" and tempermental.

However, when we leave home he is scary quiet. I always wonder if someone slipped a sedative in his feed!  I always get complimented on what a "calm arab" he is. Lol

He is totally sane, as are all the arabs I work with.. they're just special when it comes to their quirks, thats the best I can explain it.. special.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

saddle dragon... i do get what your saying... but im just saying that Arabs cause there so unique and hot if the rider is nervous (only cause they've never ridden before or something) the the horse will get nervous, causing the rider to become scared, and then the horse will be scared, start playing up.

unlike if you got a QH, if you got nervous the horse would most likely just chill... get me? 

and like gigem said... "Arabs are very intelligent and will test you constantly."


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

But, iloverains, that's not necessarily true. I know quite a few Arabs that are perfectly calm under even the most extreme circumstances regardless of rider ability, and I know more than a few QHs that are hyper-reactive and touchy and naturally get hyped up and nervous even with a calm and experienced rider. That's why you have to take it on a horse by horse basis instead of just assuming that they will react badly to a nervous rider based on their breed.


----------



## iloverains (Apr 1, 2011)

yeah, but your more likely going to get a hot Arab then you are QH.


----------



## back in the crosby again (Feb 4, 2009)

I have owned two Arabs and have been on more then I can count. I have know steady sane Arabs and really hot ones. The one that I currently have is a product of poor handling by his previous owner. 

Even though it may not seem like it when you look at the two breed individually; Arab/TB crosses seem to be consistently steady laid-back horses. 

Just as a side note: When I see the temperament number given in an ad I always add 1 or 2 to it. People always make their horses out to be better then they are when they are selling.


----------



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

Thanks for all the help.  I think I will definitely take a trainer with me when I go to see her.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

My just-turned-3 halter-bred Egyptian is light years calmer than the 4 year old paint who systematically is aggressive toward his owner and escapes at any given opportunity when he doesn't get his way. He's also lightyears calmer than the Appy X yearling who took 2 days and a tranquilizer to trailer to my boarding barn because she was charging people, rearing, striking, kicking, and biting all unprovoked. She freaked out when they walked to the edge of the barn, which she's done every day to go out to the pasture and come back in. 

You can't put a blanket statement on any type of Arabian or any breed of horse period. I've seen QHs, Haffies, Paints, and TWHs freak out and behave skittishly and be very spooky and I've seen many completely bomb-proof Arabs. 

In fact, I've grown up around them and learned to ride on one. He was my best friend. When I started riding him, he was a lesson horse. He figured out that he could get out of work by "spooking" and taking off across the indoor arena. Kids would get scared and he'd go back to his stall. I started riding him and he did it to me once. I let him know just how unacceptable that behavior was and he never did it to me. Not in the arena, not at shows, and not on any trails. If he ever tried it with a lesson student, I got on him to discipline and give a reminder about not doing that, and then the student would get back on and he'd be a completely different horse.

Arabs are smart. I make no bones about that. They're also loyal and VERY trusting horses. First-time owner or not, it's about meshing. If your personality doesn't mesh with a particular horse's personality, you're going to have problems. There's no way around that. Find a personality, not a breed. I love Arabs and I think there are many that are right for anyone. Just like any breed, there will be the bad apples that bring the "crazy, hot, spooky" stereotype roaring back into focus, but the truth is that it isn't true of most of them. 

Look at the breeding, do your research. Good breeding breeds good horses. Mine has amazing breeding and is an amazing horse. He knows when to turn it on and when to turn it off. He's curious, playful, and very intelligent. It's like a border collie or a lab. If you don't challenge them, they'll challenge themselves. That doesn't make them bad, it makes them smart and bored. 

It's very frustrating to hear "Don't ever buy an Arab as a first horse. They'll know you're new to horses and play on it and scare you from horses for life." It's not true. I've seen horses like that in every breed! Imagine how intimidating a spooky Clydesdale is. Give me a "halter-bred Arab" over that any day, lol. Do a trial, test the horse at its home, and be open-minded. If you find that your personalities don't work together, or that the horse is too much, then at least you've made a well-informed decision. Don't base it off anything like "halter-bred", "hot-blooded", "constantly testing you", etc, etc.


----------



## Tolt (Jun 15, 2011)

I know 3 purebreds (who are related; parentage is briefly explained) & 1 anglo, and I own a grade mare who is 15/16 (said the previous owner, lol).

One of the purebreds is half asleep constantly. He is 14 years old and carts disabled kids around an arena for a living. (Dad is Brio)

One of the purebreds (also 14) belongs to the same owner. She is forward-moving and quite sensitive, but she also shares in the same duties as the horse above. (Mom is X, dad is Brio)

One of the purebreds (19) belongs to the same owner and there are few people who can control him safely. All he wants to do is run. He is absolutely the hottest horse I have ever met in my life. He wants to run flat out, and he likes to jump too. It takes alot to hold him back, and it is nearly impossible to make him move slower than a trot. On the ground, he is an angel. (Mom is X)

The anglo is literally an arab/TB. He is 30 years old now, and he has always been on the energetic side, though never uncontrollable. These days, he is quite docile, but when I was very young, I remember that he loved to lope on trail rides, lol.

My horse, the grade mare (8), has an extremely docile _personality, _but past experiences have made her untrusting, and if you happen to do something she doesn't like, she is spooky for a while afterwards; almost like she is walking on eggshells waiting for you to hit her. She has calmed down lots since I got her and I expect her to be fit for children by the time she's 10.


----------



## Shananigan (Apr 8, 2009)

SEAmom said:


> They're also loyal and VERY trusting horses.


Yes, Dandy is definatly happier being a one person or "family" horse. I think a lot of her problems at the campground was all the different people on her all the time. She never knew what to expect. We haven't rode a whole lot this winter, but I took her out the other day (without being rode or lunged for a month) saddled her up and went for a trail ride. (Mind you nothing strenuous, she's not in shape). She was excited to go for a ride, but she was totally controllable. My neighbors gate was closed and locked so I had to go around it, it was a little of a bank between some trees (tight squeeze). I pointed her at it though and it was like a light switch, her ears flicked back then forward. Her head dropped and she walked through it like an angel. My previous Quarter Horse gelding would have been like "We're off the TRAIL!!!! WOOO!!!!! LET'S BUCK!!!"  Earlier (in mid-winter) it had been quite a few weeks since we had rode. Her bridle had a touch of mold on it (was in my new tack room that I guess was too moist.) I wasn't going to put it on her until I got it properly cleaned up though. SOO, I snapped a couple leadropes on her halter, strapped on the bareback pad and went for a nice ride (without lunging). She totally could have taken off with me, but instead we went for a nice little ride in our break with sunshine. I really love my Arabian (if you couldn't tell). Sorry, my fingers just kind of ran away with me.


----------



## lilruffian (Jun 28, 2010)

I own one right now! Best horse i've ever had as far as i'm concerned (and ive had alot over the years lol). She can be calm & steady but fast and spicey when i need her to be. Arabs are sensitive but they are also smart, which is why many people have trouble with them lol People dont like dealing with an animal that can out wit them.


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

iloverains said:


> yeah, but your more likely going to get a hot Arab then you are QH.


That's a big fat load of balogna. I have dealt with SO many calm Arabs and SO many hot QH's over the years it's not even funny. My grandpa and his brothers were known for the quiet temperament in their Arabs - even young and green, they were well suited to beginners. 

99% of the stereotypes involving Arabs come DIRECTLY from the idiots who handle them. Yes, Arabs can be PRONE to being high strung because they are a hot blooded chock full of stamina. It does not take a whole lot to turn that endless energy into something bad. It's absolutely no different then owning a high energy dog and then claiming that all border collies bite. No, if they bite, it's because of the training and nothing to do with the breed. 

My Paint filly may externally look "calmer" then my Arab, but it's comparing apples to oranges. Jynx has just tired faster, so any "episodes" are quickly quashed. I would trust a beginner on my Arab before I would trust them on my Paint, and my Arab CAN be crazy thanks to my own idiotic training as a youngster. Only in groups though, when she thinks she should be racing. Any other time she is SO level headed and smart, I trust her with anything on the trail and wouldn't want to be on any other horse in an emergency. I can trust my Arab to keep her cool and get us through, whereas my Paint would make the situation 10x worse by exploding.

I won't deny that Arabs are PRONE to being more high strung then a lot of other breeds. Prone being the key word. And as far as I'm concerned, the only real difference between an Arab and a QH is the stamina level. Just because you can ride a QH into exhaustion in 15 minutes doesn't make it "less high strung".

Judge based on personality, not on breed.


----------



## sarahver (Apr 9, 2010)

Hi Hillree, welcome to the forum! Gonna give you my honest viewpoint here:

I've seen this thread pop up a few times now, and it has bothered me each time. I had little to do with Arabians until I moved to Texas but have had the pleasure of working with many in the last 18 months.

A more intelligent, sensitive, willing and unique breed you would be hard pressed to find. Having worked with TB's for many years now I was stunned at the difference between the breeds but have come to appreciate and understand the differences. However, I continue to learn.

In the past year I have started approx 10 Arabians for various clients and NOT ONE of them did I have any doubts about their sanity. Twice I was introduced to the hard Texas soil when I made crucial errors that would have been forgiven by a TB. Arabians are both proactive and reactive, they keep you on your toes and do not stand for human imperfection in the training arena. Perhaps not to everyone's taste but the rewards that can be reaped from working with these incredible creatures are not to be sneezed at.

Unfortunately they are often labelled as 'hot', 'crazy', 'unpredictable' or any other amount of unfair stereotypes, but in reality, they are wonderful horses in the right hands.

Win over an Arabian and you will have a best friend for life. Get on the wrong side of one and you will find yourself in a world of pain.


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I learned to ride on an Anglo-Arab (Arab X TB) and she was the sweetest horse I've ever known. Her name was Rave On and she really took her job as a lesson horse seriously. She had this uncanny ability to know when I was in danger of coming off and she would even her stride, change leads and 'shift' me back into the center of the saddle. She was something special.


----------



## jumpingjupiter (Jun 18, 2011)

my arab is crazy..but i dont blame her i got her as a unhandled 5yr old russian arabian














but under saddle is AMAZING


----------



## Courtney (May 20, 2011)

I remembered another story:

When I was riding at this one barn, the owner had a child student. His horse was a younger (somewhere between 5 and 8 years old) Arabian stallion (yes, stallion... I couldn't believe it either). He showed this gorgeous Arab in Western Pleasure and that horse carried the little guy around like he was a crown prince. The kid was MAYBE 8 years old and he could do anything to that horse. Put that horse in the paddock and it was the loopiest horse I've ever seen. But as soon as you put the saddle and bridle on, he was all business and he never put a foot wrong with that kid. It was absolutely astonishing to watch. He knew when to go, he knew when to stop and he knew exactly what his job was. He was completely devoted to his little rider and it showed.


----------



## trailhorserider (Oct 13, 2009)

My first horse was a purebred Arabian and he was LAZY and the perfect first horse. He was 11 yrs. old when I got him. He did take advantage, in that I had to kick and plead and beg to get him to go, but hey, that's what a first horse is all about. :lol: I kept him until he died of colic at age 26.

My second horse was also an Arabian gelding. 14 yrs. old when I got him. He was HOT, but not spooky. He just had lots of "go" and could not stand still in any place for very long. But he was more fun than a barrel of monkeys and was not spooky like you would think he would be. He was hot and bold! I kept him until he died of colic at age 24.

I would not hesitate to own another Arabian, as long as it was a larger Arabian (as I weigh around 200 lbs.). Neither of my Arabians had any problem carrying me though. They are beautifully proportioned and able to carry weight for their size.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

Without writing a novel, I now own 3 purebred arabians and they are all sane, sweet, and happy. However, if you do not know how to interact with them, you will have quite a different experience. My advice is that if you do not understand arabians, don't own one-- for both your own and the horse's sake. They are people horses, and tend to be one person horses. If you are a calm and confident person they will reflect that and given the attention that they deserve, they will become bonded to you for life. I believe this is why they are not suitable for lesson programs, where they must constantly adjust to different riders and are consequently unhappy and nervous. Then the bad reputation just gets compounded.

Personally, I feel much safer on my horses that never want to hurt me, than a more low-key horse that has not connection to me. To back it up, the only time I have been seriously injured has been on a horse that didn't like people, not a horse who is genuinely scared of something.


----------



## SEAmom (Jan 8, 2011)

I have to disagree with the non-lesson comment. Where I started, the only lesson horses were PB Arabs and 1 NSH. They were great lesson horses. They were calm, patient, willing, and very sensitive to young riders. There were horses for different levels of experience from push button to somewhat project horses for our 4H club. I've never personally seen an Arab have a hard time adjusting to different riders and this goes for the show horses we had as well. They had to adjust between the trainers, and their owners (often a family where at least 2 would show). I've seen horses not get along with a particular trainer due to personality/training method conflicts, so that person just wouldn't train that particular horse.


----------



## Tolt (Jun 15, 2011)

I'd also have to disagree with the no-lessons comment.

Arabs make fantastic lesson horses because they make you learn, which is what lessons are all about. My boss has three arabs she uses in lessons.. One for beginners, one for intermediate, and one for advanced. What I like about her arabs, particilarily the one in the middle, is that they are responsive enough to make you aware of your unnecessary body movements when you are first learning to ride. The calmest of the 3 is docile enough to carry disabled toddlers, even if they are clapping their hands and screeching, while the next one REALLY teaches you how to ride without being dangerous. The third I have no desire to mount, lol, but a couple days ago he carried a girl who has only been riding for two years.. She's just a bit braver than I am.

I'd prefer an arabian over any other breed as far as REAL lessons go. If your lessons just consist of half-asleep plodders dragging their feet around the ring while simply following the tail in front of them... Then no, arabians would not make good lesson horses for you. However, if you actually want to LEARN how to ride a horse, arabians are excellent.


----------



## JustAwesome (Jun 22, 2011)

I've never owned a purebred but i did (for 8 years) own a 50% Arabian, He was crossed with Andalusian! 

Most quietest horse you could come across.


----------



## SaddleDragon (Sep 20, 2010)

And here you have it. The never ending debate...one must choose based on the horse not the breed. Any breed can be crazy, lazy, hyper, stupid, smart, ect.


----------



## Tamibunny (Jan 14, 2011)

Here a pic of my sane, amazing full polish arab. He's currently leased out to to a little girl and doing the hunters  and he does actually have quite a lovely tail.... dont really know where it went in this pic lol


----------



## livestoride (Mar 30, 2011)

My Arabian mare is wonderfully sane, but she does test me constantly and any slack in my riding is immediately taken advantage of. Most days I love it because it pushes and challenges me to be a better rider. I wouldn't trade her for the world though. The barn I moved from had 5 arab lesson horses and had 2 arabxhaflinger crosses they bred that made excellent and beautiful hunter ponies. 

In ***_general_* Arabians have higher energy and stamina and need to be worked with more frequently. There are plenty that can go a month without being worked and still behave well, but that hasn't been my experience at all. I don't have any experience with TB, so I can't comment on the cross. Arabs do need consistent love, attention and work. My mare is very aloof, but when I walk away she is all pricked ears and if I even think of grooming another horse she throws a fit of jealousy. When I go back, she looks away again like "oh, its you? I didn't even notice you were gone". You really have to be committed to owning one.

If you are scared of a "spooky" or "need for speed" type of a horse, you might not want to look at a cross of 2 hotblooded horses. They are classed as hotbloods for a reason. My mare is lazy as can be on the trail, but in an arena she is on fire. Maybe look at a TbxQH, ArabxQH etc.. warmblood horse instead. My concern is that you have already had 1 bad experience and if you get this horse and have another you will be anti-arab for life and be another person spreading word that they are hard to handle and crazy when in fact they are just not the right horse for you. 

I would suggest being very realistic in what you want, need and can handle in a horse. If you don't have the time to spend bonding and being with your horse without riding all the time, maybe you want to look elsewhere. If you want a horse that will plod along the trail, an ArabxTb may not be your answer. These are 2 breeds known for speed, stamina and endurance. Or this one might, go look and do a 30 day trial so you know for sure. There are so many horses out there, take your time and find the perfect one. Good luck!


----------



## Azale1 (Jul 5, 2010)

I have dealt with both types of Arabs the calm mellow ones and the hot ones. Just like any breed there are both ends of the spectrum. You can have very hot quarter horses and paints. It doesn't matter what the breed is but how the particular horses personality is. One thing I have known from every Arab whether hot or not is that I could trust them with my life. They take care of their owners and typically do tend to be more of people horses than many other breeds. They love their humans and form very strong bonds. It is very true when people say when getting an arab the horse picks you and not the other way around.


----------



## ScharmLily (Nov 23, 2009)

I guess I should elaborate on the lesson bit. I have seen arabians used as theraputic riding mounts, and they are fantastic. They really care about the kids, and their high intelligence makes them perfect for helping physically or mentally disabled kids turn around.

However, my experiences with "trainers" in my area has not been good at all. They don't spend the time to teach a horse to understand something, rather they just force them into "looking" good. Most of the kids that I see are not interested in the horses themselves, but only in what the horses can do for them. Obviously, this is not the case everywhere, but after working and being around many lesson barns in my area, sadly I realized that these were not good places at all.

So, I guess that my statement was based on MY experiences with lesson barns, not the idea in general. I do imagine that if someone was to train an arabian with consideration and respect, and then use them in lessons, that they would do just fine and be good for teaching CARING children because they are so sensitive. I do not want to paint them in a negative light at all; arabs are very versatile horses that can excel in many areas given the right treatment.


----------



## Ace80908 (Apr 21, 2011)

As a teenager I had a pinto-arab that was fantastic. Brave trail horse and we rode everywhere - just him and me and my walkman! (Yep -I'm that old). He was high energy but very willing - we did arab shows, trail, games... 

Having said that, arabs are definitely high energy horses, but so is my four year old paint gelding - so its more an individual rather than breed thing for me.


----------



## LuvMyPerlinoQH (Jun 21, 2011)

I rescued an arab a few years back he was polish bred bask silver drift he came from South Dakota and ended up in the hands of our local meat buyers I seen him and talked him into selling me Ash papers and all he was 2 going on 3 he was a puppy dog had some issues with my space but worked them out his first ride only thing he did when I got on was grab my pant leg never once offered to buck bolt rear anything I got him well on his way many wet saddle pads put him up for sale had a guy come with his 12 yr old son the guy said he didnt want any crazy arabs to show the kid the paint well Ash found the boy was all over him loved this kid from first sight here me and the dad are trying to catch my paint horse we look back to see them the dad asked what horse that was I told him my arab well we tacked him up he was still green but put that kid on and that horse did what ever that kid asked to this day I get updates barrel races pole bending team penning you name it that boy and arab do it that horse never knew the meaning of hot but he knew how he should be treated and who his person was. I am a QH thru and thru but that arab was something special.


----------



## newhorsemom (Jun 20, 2008)

I bought an 8 year old arab days before my daughter turned 7. Yes the horse was hot and I really thought I was in over my head for the first 8 or 9 months. Then we moved the horse to a quiet new barn and began spending a lot of time with her. That horse and my daughter are now truly attached to each other. My daughter just turned 10 and rides every chance she gets. The horse has been great and she does NOT test my daughter. However, I rode her for a few moments tonight and I had to work a bit because the horse really just wanted to go and stand with my daughter! She follows my daughter around like a puppy dog!

Our arab is very sensitive to emotions (confidence, fear, frustration, relaxed, etc.) and she is incredibly smart and willing. You need to be able to work _with_ her, not order her around. She is quite interactive and really tries to understand what you want from her and she gives it her all. Personally I think that is what makes having her so fun!

I couldn't imagine owning another breed of horse!


----------



## CecilliaB (Jan 21, 2010)

I grew up on arabians and honestly all of them were sane except for a couple. My trainer bred Crabbet(sp?) and Khimosabi lines and they were are very fun intelligent horses. They did everything from Jumpers to working cows with their horses, she kind of retired from jumping as she got old but she and her son still teach and train reining and cutting.


----------



## nicole25 (Jun 24, 2011)

I have never owned an Arab personally, but I did ride with and keep my QH with an Arab Cross. He was great. He was a white little pony probably no more then 14 HH. He behaved like an angel never spooked at anything. BUT bring him into a ring and forget it! I have since then moved away from that barn but i recently spoke with his owner and he has been in the ring at shows on an open rein and is fantastic. They are very sensative and will follow you like a puppy. He came to her when called and everything.


----------



## MaggiStar (Mar 19, 2010)

In [B said:


> *[/B]_general_* Arabians have higher energy and stamina and need to be worked with more frequently. There are plenty that can go a month without being worked and still behave well, but that hasn't been my experience at all. I don't have any experience with TB, so I can't comment on the cross. Arabs do need consistent love, attention and work. My mare is very aloof, but when I walk away she is all pricked ears and if I even think of grooming another horse she throws a fit of jealousy. When I go back, she looks away again like "oh, its you? I didn't even notice you were gone". You really have to be committed to owning one.
> 
> you just spelt my anglo arab out to a tee!!


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

My arabian is probably the "sanest" (sorry if that is not a word...) ....Most Sane horse I own...even more so than my paint. She has no vices, she doesn't bite, she is SWEET as can be...best horse ever. She was my first, and her name is my user name  Arabs are great horses- they have bad reps...like pit bulls. It depends on the individual horse, as well as the handler and the environment. Arabs are SMART and need more stimulation than most horses. They can get high strung if bored, or handled roughly. Rough handling can really cause an arab to go nutso- but that is just like any other horse. The only problem you tend to run into is that because they are so smart, they can be stubborn if they don't want to do something.


----------



## SAsamone (Nov 5, 2009)

MaggiStar said:


> In [B said:
> 
> 
> > *[/B]_general_* Arabians have higher energy and stamina and need to be worked with more frequently. There are plenty that can go a month without being worked and still behave well, but that hasn't been my experience at all. I don't have any experience with TB, so I can't comment on the cross. Arabs do need consistent love, attention and work. My mare is very aloof, but when I walk away she is all pricked ears and if I even think of grooming another horse she throws a fit of jealousy. When I go back, she looks away again like "oh, its you? I didn't even notice you were gone". You really have to be committed to owning one.
> ...


----------



## sally17hh (Jun 17, 2011)

I had a saddlebred/arab and in the ring was his comfort zone. He would do absolutly perfect and not spook over anything until you took him on the trail and he would act decent until a stick cracked or the wind blew in his ear the right way and his response was to take off galloping forgetting all about the bit. but he was a very very smart horse and would remember the pattern to anything the 2nd time you did it.


----------



## waresbear (Jun 18, 2011)

Best, most bomb-proof, safest, mostly gentlemanly horse to ever grace this earth was HV Eclipse, a 3/4 Arabian. If you wanted him hyped up, ask him, he would have obliged. If you wanted a toddler to play at his feet, not a problem, he would not move a muscle. Arabians shared living quarters in their owners' tents in the desert, they are family, not just mounts.


----------



## ItzKayley (Jun 8, 2011)

My Mum owns an Arab. 
Our farrier had a ride on her yesterday and he HATES arabs. 
But, he fell in love with her! She has tiny, fine bones though, which makes it hard to grip with your legs. She was used for cutting with her old owners and once had a sheep lay accross her back and didn't care!
She is not a childrens horse though, she doesn't like getting cuddles and is head strong. 
This is the farrier cantering her:


----------



## HollyBubbles (Jun 22, 2009)

hillree, I have had one of each... One nutty Arab, and one sane one. The nutty one however, was newly broken in and young - now nearly 6 years later I know the boy that is riding her and she is the most lovely mare you would ever meet.

We also had Laasanna, who was so quiet it was amazing, and we live on a dairy farm... Meaning horribly heating grass... You put a thoroughbred on this stuff and my goodness you wouldn't be feeding it anything but grass, and it would still be winning races.

If you are worried about how the horse might turn out, then you could see if you could trial her for a few weeks/ a month. I asked to do this with my current horse (and was rejected but I bought him anyway :lol I asked this because of our grass, and how sugary it is, and he is an ex race winning thoroughbred.. It can turn a horse from sane to mental in a few days.
-If they say no to you trialling said horse on your own property/wherever you graze your horses, then ask if you can trial on their property, so that if you do end up buying the horse, you may know it well enough to handle it if the grass or anything else sets the horse off.


----------



## brittany311 (Jun 21, 2011)

My horse would stomp this computer to pieces if he knew he and his breed were being called insane! :lol:

I love the loyalty that goes along with Arabians. Granted I haven't bonded 100% with Imhotep yet, I do get a feeling of devotion and safeness when I'm on his back. I heard somewhere that when they do the desert rides, the riders must know their horses beyond any shadow of a doubt because they will literally keep going until it kills them simply because they are asked. But they are definitely a unique breed who can get in trouble if allowed and/or are bored.


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

I have a quiet Arab, he is a real sweety. However, I would be careful. TB are hot breeds too. Show up unexpected to see it. There are a lot of ppl out there will drug a horse if they know you are coming. Happens a lot more than ppl think. I learned that lesson the hard way.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I am beginning to believe that my Mustang must have some Arab in there somewhere. He is insanely jealous if I pay attention to another horse in his paddock, he is more loyal than any horse I've ever had, and he is very sensitive to my moods and my cues. He and I know each other far too well LOL.


----------



## blue eyed pony (Jun 20, 2011)

I have an anglo arab, he is the most interesting horse. He is quiet in that if he gets a fright he settles VERY quickly, but he is spooky in that a lot of things frighten him. He holds grudges and he is very smart, he picks things up with amazing speed. He's a sensitive soul and can't stand an unbalanced rider, but the way he looks after a rider he really cares about, you would believe he was a total beginner's horse (he isn't, he's too sensitive and responsive to cues a beginner may not even know they're giving).

He has a lot of Arab traits and a lot of Thoroughbred traits, and he is VERY fast and a brilliant jumper, and can go literally all day. Ultimate cross for an equine athlete IMO if you get the best of both worlds. You can also get the worst of both worlds and have an extremely hot, nutty, spooky idiot that is stubborn and holds grudges - the kind of horse for experienced riders only. The anglo arab is a cross never to be taken lightly, you must cross the right horses to get a good result.


----------



## Jessabel (Mar 19, 2009)

In my lifetime, I have met 2 Arabians who were not raving lunatics. One was a stallion who was kept in a stall his whole life, and the other was a 30-something year old mare. 

I think I've had the misfortune of only coming across the worst of the breed. Although I will say that Khemosabi was very impressive. :wink:


----------



## PaintedFury (Aug 18, 2010)

I have had the pleasure to know several arabs in my life, and to ride most of them, though I've never actually owned one myself. I have found the breed to be extremely intelligent, loving, and to a certain extent very unforgiving to mistakes because of their intelligence. That being said, I never had any trouble training or putting anybody on those horses. I worked for the gentleman and lady that owned them, my purpose was to break the horses that were not, and to ride them out. The man worked for one of the local companies, and was always bringing the executives that were visiting his plant to the house. One time he brought home more people than we had saddles, so I ended up riding a green horse <1 week on her, bareback on a trail ride. Now it wasn't her first trail ride, but it was her first trail ride with other horses. We got half way through the pasture that led to the trails, and one of the other horses started acting up, she was barn sour. And even though ALL of her pasture mates where on the ride, she still wanted to go back to the barn. We knew this about her, but we were short on horses that day, so she got taken. Well, the newbie that was on her ended up on my green horse, with the saddle of course, and I ended up on the barn sour horse bareback. The guy that took my little horse was happy to be on a horse that behaved, and to see that I could make the other horse behave as well. She was barn sour right up until I got on her, even the man that I worked for was impressed that I could make her behave. She was barn sour because she had been allowed to become that way, she was lazy and had figured out that if she acted like a fool, she would get put up. She tried once to turn around with me to go back to the barn, I turned her back around and made her go on the ride, and she never tried with me again. I thought nothing of hopping on her bareback after that and taking her for a ride. Now, could her owners do it, nope. She still had their number, one little fit and she got to come back home. I never could get either one of them to make her go on with the ride. And that's sad, because once you let her know that you were in charge, she was fearless on the trail.

So, in my personal opinion an Arab is not a bad horse for a first horse, or second horse as the case may be, if you find the right one.


----------



## WildAcreFarms (Apr 6, 2011)

My family has owned and shown Arabs for all the years i was growing up. We broke our own horses (with parental supervision) and i'd say that horses are a lot like ppl some are hot and some are not. we never had one that kids couldn't ride. we never has so many horses that any horse at out house could just be a pasture pet. if you were there, you were A being ridden and B paying your way with a foal every year or 2. I'd be more worried about the TB side as far as hot blood goes. bottom like is that you should go out and ride the horse before hand BUT i'd tell the ppl that you want a .30 day trial so make sure that you can ride her and that she fits in with any other horses that you have. that way in case the horse has been sedated (An UNFORTUNATELY VERY COMMON PRACTICE DOWN HERE IN THE SOUTH) you will have time to find that out at home and still be able to bring her back if she does not work out. they way the trial works is you pay for the horse and write out a statement that says that if the horse does not work out suitably you can return her for a refund within 30 days and get your $$ back. Of course you are responsible for the horse while she is in your care. any one that cares about the horse and wants it to go to a good home should not have a problem with this IMO .


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I am on my third Arab. All of them have been hot; however, they are great horses. My mare will go forever. She is willing and able to move on out. There have been some hairy moments with her. She can be jumpy in the wind, but she has no fear of trucks, motorcycles, tractors, or dogs. I don't recommend the breed to other people, but I keep coming back.


----------



## hillree (Dec 30, 2010)

brittany311 said:


> I love the loyalty that goes along with Arabians. Granted I haven't bonded 100% with Imhotep yet, I do get a feeling of devotion and safeness when I'm on his back. I heard somewhere that when they do the desert rides, the riders must know their horses beyond any shadow of a doubt because they will literally keep going until it kills them simply because they are asked. But they are definitely a unique breed who can get in trouble if allowed and/or are bored.


Oh I know what you mean! My Arab/paint was such a sweetheart the way he stuck to me! About a year after I'd owned him, he got this habit of not letting anyone but me catch him in the field (even if the others brought grain or carrots). We definitely had some misunderstandings, but I loved that boy to pieces.


----------



## CD Hunt (Jul 3, 2011)

*Sane Arabs?*

I guess you would have to define what you mean by sane. If you mean non-spooky, even-tempered and quiet, then no, I haven't had a sane arab. But if by sane you mean intelligent, loyal, friendly, engaged, willing, courageous, tough, loving, fearless, communicative, and fascinating, then yes, I have owned a sane arab. He taught me everything I know about being a horsewoman. But at first, my fear made him dominant and disobedient. I worked with a trainer for 6 months, until we figured out who actually got to make the decisions. After that, it was so fabulous I can't even describe it. I've never had a relationship like that with any horse since. Worth the effort. An Arab can change your life and help you do things you never thought you could.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

CD Hunt said:


> I guess you would have to define what you mean by sane. If you mean non-spooky, even-tempered and quiet, then no, I haven't had a sane arab. But if by sane you mean intelligent, loyal, friendly, engaged, willing, courageous, tough, loving, fearless, communicative, and fascinating, then yes, I have owned a sane arab. He taught me everything I know about being a horsewoman. But at first, my fear made him dominant and disobedient. I worked with a trainer for 6 months, until we figured out who actually got to make the decisions. After that, it was so fabulous I can't even describe it. I've never had a relationship like that with any horse since. Worth the effort. An Arab can change your life and help you do things you never thought you could.


You just described my Arab to a tee!


----------



## danastark (Jul 17, 2008)

My first horse was a flea-bitten grey Arab mare, Della and she was so calm. We also bought another mare later on who could be sedate and could be "hot" so it really depends on the individual horse.


----------



## Wallaby (Jul 13, 2008)

CD Hunt said:


> I guess you would have to define what you mean by sane. If you mean non-spooky, even-tempered and quiet, then no, I haven't had a sane arab. But if by sane you mean intelligent, loyal, friendly, engaged, willing, courageous, tough, loving, fearless, communicative, and fascinating, then yes, I have owned a sane arab. He taught me everything I know about being a horsewoman. But at first, my fear made him dominant and disobedient. I worked with a trainer for 6 months, until we figured out who actually got to make the decisions. After that, it was so fabulous I can't even describe it. I've never had a relationship like that with any horse since. Worth the effort. An Arab can change your life and help you do things you never thought you could.


I agree with this. 
My mare is hotter than all-get-out, but she's definitely sane. I "control" her hottness with "Mare Magic" and that really takes the edge off. she still has "oomph" but she's more thoughtful with it. 

She's not a horse to me, she's a person that just so happens to be stuck in a horse's body. 

She will do ANYTHING for me if I ask her. There isn't anything she won't do, barring any seriously life threatening situations. 
Riding her is more of a conversation than a "we are going to do this" though. For instance, during the summer, we work at a summer camp taking kids on trail rides so I have to spend quite a bit of my time focusing on the kids and making sure they're ok so it's her "job" to mind the trail and make decisions regarding that. So, if we're at camp and we have kids on the ride with us, she just goes for it. She doesn't need direction from me hardly at all and she'd really prefer that I leave her alone to "work". She really seems to take it seriously too, like, unless I tell her to, she won't take the shortest, easiest trail, she'll choose a harder longer one and leave me to watch the kids. Staff rides are different though, they're all about having fun and being prancy.

I also give lessons on her which is a fascinating experience. It's another "partnership" thing. She's more "active" for the kids that can handle it and a complete dead head for the kids that can't. Some of my lesson kids struggle to keep her from stopping at random while others struggle to keep her from going into a trot.

It's ALL about being a good leader though. Arabs require trusty leaders and if they don't think you're up to the challenge, they can be a real handful. You have to earn an Arab's trust and once you do, you will probably have it forever. 

They are amazing horses.


----------



## kathyk (Apr 27, 2011)

I was leasing a half arab/half appaloosa cross 7 year old gelding and he has rattled my confidence a bit. His biggest fault was breaking into trot, then canter whenever you stopped paying complete attention. If you took your mind off him for a second he was gone. I finally realized I was not a good enough rider to handle it or train him out of it. Now I am happily leasing a lovely buckskin with a very laid back temperment...this one has way more 'whoa' and a lot less 'go'! Works for both of us.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

*My Crazy Ay-rab!*








Here's my crazy Arabian stallion, Il Divo. He's a nut ok, but not like everyone means when they say Crazy Ay-rab, LOL!








Here he is at Nationals in 2009, he's SUCH a spook....NOT! 

This is one of the best horses I've ever owned, and I own a bunch. He's been shown at the national level since he's was a yearling, is so easy to handle and to work with that it's amazing. He can be led up to a mare, have her say, "No" and he just walks away, calmly. Or I can breed him all by myself if the mare is receptive. When training, he's all business, not hormonal at all. He's won in hand, sport horse, Halter (Main Ring), Hunter Pleasure and now he's learning to go Western as well as be my trail horse. Hot? Kind of, if you mean full of GO but he's so easy to handle I don't even think of it. 

I love Arabians and I love Arabian Saddlebred crosses, those are my 2 breeds of choice. And I grew up in the TB racing industry.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Here's my crazy Arabian stallion, Il Divo. He's a nut ok, but not like everyone means when they say Crazy Ay-rab, LOL!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Your horse is very handsome.
Are his eyes OK, they look 'different' in the first picture?


----------



## MacabreMikolaj (May 9, 2009)

^ 

Look like a camera issue, my camera always does that to Zierra's eyes when I snap photos in the barn.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

Natisha, it was probably just eye-shine from the flash.


----------



## Arksly (Mar 13, 2010)

I definitely wouldn't pass up the horse just because it has Arabian in it.

I had an Arabian x Welsh gelding and he wasn't spooky just really smart. The only times I can think of him spooking was when we were out beside the road and a dump truck came flying by and realeased the air. Another time was when someone started up a chainsaw. He was incredibly smart though and would figure out unusual ways to get out of what he didn't want to do. At home he often tested me but was the most bomb-proof horse at shows.

Another time when he'd be calm is if I was having a bad day and/or was sick. He would make sure that we weren't going to be in any bad situation and that I wouldn't end up hurt.

My new mare, whose a QH, is the spookiest horse I've ever owned. She's incredibly lazy but shies at nearly anything. Her sensitivity is incredible and once she's wound up it usually takes at least another ten minutes to calm her back down. I would NEVER put a beginner or young child on her while as with my Arab cross I would trust that he'd take care of them.


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

natisha said:


> Your horse is very handsome.
> Are his eyes OK, they look 'different' in the first picture?


His eyes are fine. The lighting in the barn is pretty poor and I didn't have the 'red eye' correction thingee on when I snapped that pic. Makes him look possessed or something, LOL!:lol:


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> His eyes are fine. The lighting in the barn is pretty poor and I didn't have the 'red eye' correction thingee on when I snapped that pic. Makes him look possessed or something, LOL!:lol:


I am glad he is not possessed. I think I may have had horses that were............
(Just kidding)


----------



## KBailey13 (Jul 10, 2011)

I grew up on an Arab farm, and ow own two arabian geldings. I am very happy with them. I also like the hyper temper as well. But all those bad things you hear about them are stereotyps. I have seen Quarter Horses with their heads on the ground, cantering so slow that they look like they are limping, and every now and then you see them bucking, rearing, and just being plain old stupid. Any horse can be crazy or stupid sometimes. Arabian's just happen to be known for their 'go' attitude. They are extremely smart and will be your bestfriend. A horse is a horse.


----------



## natisha (Jan 11, 2011)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> His eyes are fine. The lighting in the barn is pretty poor and I didn't have the 'red eye' correction thingee on when I snapped that pic. Makes him look possessed or something, LOL!:lol:


yes, others have said that too. I guess I don't get out much. I'm glad it was nothing.


----------



## Katze (Feb 21, 2011)

Dreamcatcher your stud is stunning! I agree that arabians are sorely misrepped by the humans that own them. It's like any breed of horse, dog ,cat if your going to buy one, make sure that you buy one that fits your lifestyle! Don't buy it because it's"GORSH PURTY"....And then force it into your lifestyle.


----------



## Freda (Jun 26, 2011)

katze said:


> dreamcatcher your stud is stunning! I agree that arabians are sorely misrepped by the humans that own them. It's like any breed of horse, dog ,cat if your going to buy one, make sure that you buy one that fits your lifestyle! Don't buy it because it's"gorsh purty"....and then force it into your lifestyle.


amen to that!!!!!!!


----------



## Druydess (Jan 25, 2008)

hillree said:


> I have heard from lots of people that Arabs can be hot. The one horse I have ever owned was part Arab, and he was so spooky and high strung it really rattled my confidence. But I have also heard that some people have owned very level-headed Arabians.
> 
> I'm mostly asking because this horse for sale I'm looking at is an Arab/TB mare. Her owners ranked her a 2 out of 10 for temperament and said she is calm and steady, so I'm hoping it wouldn't be a repeat of my last horse if I bought her.


I'm fortunate to have several that are very sane and calm. My grey you'd think is in a coma most of the time. I believe it has to do with breeding and training. Arabs need a lot of time and patience as they are very intelligent. They need to know you are trustworthy and a good leader. 
Training is a huge component. 2 of my mares have calm dispositions yet their parents, owned by others, were a bit nuts. Therefore, a large part comes down to how they're handled..
Hope that helps!


----------



## Saddlebag (Jan 17, 2011)

My arab was the best kid beginner horse. Not too big, sane even temper.


----------



## Loklir (Jul 21, 2011)

I learnt to ride on an Arab and a mare at that! supposedly a bad combination but i've been riding her for 10 years and she has never spooked, bolted, been head strong or stubborn. She is one of the most placid and docile horse's i've ever seen, so a hot and flighty arab though can sometimes be true. you shouldn't assume all arabs are theh same... They are my favourite breed


----------



## Poco1220 (Apr 6, 2010)

Just ran into this thread - sorry to bring it back up lol!

In my experience though Arabs tend to bond nicely and will give you the world. I got my first horse when I was 12. A beautiful chestnut purebred arabian gelding who was a nutcase... for everyone else. He threw my aunt twice, my uncle, my mom multiple times and they all wanted to get rid of him but I refused. I spent weeks just hanging out with him, grooming him, leading him around, just bonding. By the end I could ride that horse all day anywhere with NO ISSUES and no fear. My mom would drop me off at the barn and I'd go out on the trails with him alone for hours with no worries. However a very good friend of ours who is a trainer, has bred/raised arabs and National Show horses, and been to nationals and worlds could not ride him if her life depended on it. She tried a dozen times and never made it more than 10 steps before he would throw her *** to the ground or nearby fenceline. Everyone thought it was hilarious that this 12 y/o girl could make this dog seem like a puppy dog but adults couldn't handle him but we just bonded and made it work!


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

I guess he just liked you best.


----------



## Loklir (Jul 21, 2011)

Poco1220 said:


> Just ran into this thread - sorry to bring it back up lol!
> 
> In my experience though Arabs tend to bond nicely and will give you the world. I got my first horse when I was 12. A beautiful chestnut purebred arabian gelding who was a nutcase... for everyone else. He threw my aunt twice, my uncle, my mom multiple times and they all wanted to get rid of him but I refused. I spent weeks just hanging out with him, grooming him, leading him around, just bonding. By the end I could ride that horse all day anywhere with NO ISSUES and no fear. My mom would drop me off at the barn and I'd go out on the trails with him alone for hours with no worries. However a very good friend of ours who is a trainer, has bred/raised arabs and National Show horses, and been to nationals and worlds could not ride him if her life depended on it. She tried a dozen times and never made it more than 10 steps before he would throw her *** to the ground or nearby fenceline. Everyone thought it was hilarious that this 12 y/o girl could make this dog seem like a puppy dog but adults couldn't handle him but we just bonded and made it work!


Yeah my mare's about the same i guess. when we go to catch her if anyone but me tries to she kicks out at them and doesn't miss  but she'll walk right up to me  so maybe you just have to make sure you have a really good relationship with them and they'll love you for ever. my old girl is retired now but she's always happy to follow me round the farm


----------



## BoxT (Jul 17, 2011)

From my experience any Arab raised properly and trained properly by a sane human is awesome.


----------



## spookychick13 (Jan 1, 2011)

Right now I have a pure polish arabian that is far more sane than he has a right to be.
He was abused, neglected and mishandled pretty much all of his life. He should be terrified of humans, with the way he has been treated.

When he sees my car he runs to the gate whinnying.
I have done hours and hours of groundwork with him every single day since I got him in January.

He is sensitive with a capital S. If his saddle, pad and bridle isn't perfect, he will let me know. He knows when I am in a bad mood. In fact, he can read me like a book, he is the most empathetic horse I have ever met.

He is all heart and willingness.

We had a bad experience a while back (bucking, I think it was a gear issue) and I have been a little scared of riding since. He knows this. He has been nothing but quiet and gentle with me since...it is almost like HE is trying to reassure ME.

Any horse can be a challenge. Personally, I LIKE challenges.

I wouldn't trade him for anything.
I just got him in January, he turned 17 in June. He is, without a doubt, my heart horse.

TL;DR version: Give this horse a chance.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

BoxT said:


> From my experience any Arab raised properly and trained properly by a sane human is awesome.


 
You have to be sane?


----------



## GiftWrapped (Aug 7, 2011)

Agreed, agreed, agreed to all the riders of sane Arabs out there! Early on, we had quarter horses, but then I fell in LOVE with a Arabian gelding who was off the track (yes, they have Arabian racing in Texas....weird huh?). If any horse had a reason to be hot, it was him, and he was. He had a fire that translated to genius in the show ring and made him completely impossible not to notice. 

He was however FAR from dangerous. In fact, on one occasion in particular, he put himself through a poorly thought out steel arena fence and nearly severed an artery to keep me from taking the fall. He ended up being alright, but I swear to this day that he was looking out for me. I guess you had to be there.

So do Arabs have spunk? Absolutely! But they are in my opinion one of the safest breeds to ride, some of the most level headed horses on the planet, and I don't think I will ever be without one. And oh, by the way. One of the classes in Arabian Class A shows is called Native Costume, where they dress the horses up like this, and they have bells and coins jingling about. The entire class is shown at a walk, canter, and hand gallop and the horses are flawless. I can't say that a "spooky" horse would put up with this kind of craziness (although the class is really fun, LOL!).

I hope you are able to look at this Half Arab with an open mind....it's possible she will be nuts, but I've seen crazy horses of all breeds including a few downright dangerous Quarter Horses. I have not seen a horse more loyal as an Arabian. OK...off my soapbox. :0) Oh but one more thing!!! Some recommended reading. 

There are lots of legends surrounding the loyalty and character of the Arabian horse. Yeah, they're just legends, but they're pretty cool especially if you adore these same characteristics I do. 
Here is a compilation. My fave is the one about the bloody shoulder.
And this is a Wiki about Al Khamsa, or the Five.

Just an update. Gatsby (the gelding I mentioned) passed away a little over a year ago. He was a beautiful Bay boy with a long healthy life. He will always be the best horse I ever had, and you want to know something funny? He had the blood stain marking like in the legend. A lot of Arabs do, but I like to think Gatsby's was there because he was so special. :0)


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

The only problem with my Arabian is that she chases tractors. It creates a real problem when the pasture is being mowed or round bales are being put out. I have to put her in the stall for that. I have ridden horses that would bolt and run away at the sight or sound of a tractor. I admire her spunk.


----------



## themacpack (Jul 16, 2009)

Some of our dearest family friends growing up raised Arabs - I grew up surrounded by many wonderful - and completely sane - Arabians. I am not one to accept breed based generalizations - be it horses or dogs or any other animal. I prefer to consider the individual, rather than the breed and what I *think* I know about them.


----------



## BoxT (Jul 17, 2011)

Celeste said:


> You have to be sane?


Yep. _Really _sane and intelligent or the horse will out think and not respect the handler/rider. Most Arab's biggest problem is the person who is supposed to be in charge.  They are one of the smartest breeds out there. In the event anyone thinks I'm bashing other breeds...I am not. I own Quarter Horses and a Fjord/draft X. But I've had the opportunity to work with a number of Arabs and can guarantee you if the horse has any problems it's always the owner.


----------



## Monty77 (Aug 8, 2011)

Currently I own a SE Arabian gelding. When I first got him he was 2 or 3 and he would spook at a butterfly. Now he's six and I can take him on trail, let him run, and still be able to control him at the end. Arabs are flighty if thats how they are treated, if you get an Arab bred for pleasure you will be fine. Hope that helps.


----------

